# Mon safari n'est plus stable !



## magicmimi (9 Juin 2006)

Bonjour depuis quelques jour mon safari  (203) sur (10.4.6) n'est plus stable !

Il bugue en ce fermant brutalement sans aucun messages d'alerte.

et notamment : 

quand je veux aller sur certain site et plus particulièrement sur ls site de traduction "google"
fermeture immédiate du navigateur.

quand je veux rentré sur un dossier de signet situé dans ma barre de signet (sans clic auto)
fermeture immédiate du navigateur.
il a noté que c pareil si je veux rentré via la liste général des signets (li pt'it livre à gauche) dans ce même dossier . En fait ça a commencé a le faire après avoir fait glisser dans ce même dossier de signet un lien.

impossible non plus d'utilisé la recherche générale dans les signets.

plus quelques autres bugs alléatoires

Je cherche don un docteur pouvant me donner un remède, je prend même un docteur hors parcourt médicale ! lol



ps j'ai installé ya 1 mois  10.4.6  et je le trouve largement moins stable qu'avant !


----------



## xanadu (9 Juin 2006)

Bonjour
Tu ne nous a pas dit si tu as tenté de réparer ou de nettoyer quelque chose de ce côté là.
Suggestions: 
Réinitialiser safari(dans barre de  menu/Safari)
Ou jeter le fichier "com.apple.Safari.plist " qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque/Préférences
Ou réparer les autorisations voir même si tu as Onyx de faire un peu d'entretien
On sait jamais 
@ suivre


----------



## magicmimi (9 Juin 2006)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Tu ne nous a pas dit si tu as tenté de réparer ou de nettoyer quelque chose de ce côté là.
> Suggestions:
> Réinitialiser safari(dans barre de  menu/Safari)
> ...





pas de nettoyage

réinnialisé ...au secours mes cookies ! ou je peux les sauvegarder et les remettre ensuite ?

mes mots de passe ! lol

Ou jeter le fichier "com.apple.Safari.plist " qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque/Préférences  oui ca je veux bien lol

"Ou réparer les autorisations"  vous pouvez me rappeler c ou ?

Onyx je crois que j'ai c'est en anglais je crois ? :-(

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Les cookies sont stockés dans le dossier Utilisateur/***/Bibliothèque/Cookies

Tu peux réparer les autorisations à l'aide de "Utilitaire disque" dans Applications/Utilitaires

OnyX est en français (Version 1.7) par un Français (cocorico!), il fait cela et d'autres choses, à essayer.

Si tes difficultés dates de la 10.4.6 (sans problèmes pour moi), tu pourrais essayer de télécharger la version combo après un passage à l'aide d'OnyX, cela remet les choses en place parfois.
Bonne chance.

C'moon.


----------



## magicmimi (9 Juin 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Les cookies sont stockés dans le dossier Utilisateur/***/Bibliothèque/Cookies
> 
> ...





"Réinitialiser safari(dans barre de menu/Safari)"    c fait toujours pareil (mais en utilisant quand même après toujours les même cookies)

"Tu peux réparer les autorisations à l'aide de "Utilitaire disque" dans Applications/Utilitaires" 

 c fait "toujours pareil" 


Prochaine étape "onyx"
version combo ? entendu déjà ce mot mais c ou chez apple ? 

Est t'il possible de ne réinstaller que Safari a partir du cd d'installe mac os ? J'ai regardé mais j'ai pas vu ... et sur le site impossible de trouver cette dernière version.

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,
La version "combo", tu l'obtiens en allant sur les téléchargements du site d'Apple sur cette page c'était le 03 avril 2006. Choisi bien, Intel ou PPC, selon ton cas.
Pour ne réinstaller que Safari, il te faut Pacifist, un logiciel payant mais disponible à l'essai.
C'est *ici*

C'moon.


----------



## magicmimi (9 Juin 2006)

Mission réussi pour Onyx  ! 

merci a vous tous .


pour répondre au dernier message : j'ai pacifist.


encore merci 

jean-mi


----------

